# IELTS score



## hillgrove (Feb 13, 2013)

My partner is on 457 visa and planning to apply for employer sponsorship for PR. What is the IELTS score required for main applicant ? And does the spouse and dependant (over 18) are required to sit for IELTS ? If yes, is the score required same as the main applicant?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Assuming Transitional Pathway for ENS visa (subclass 186) where applicant qualifies after working for employer for 2 years on a 457 and employer wishes to sponsor for PR, main applicant must have minimum IELTS 5 on all 4 bands of the test. Test must be taken within the last 3 years.

For any secondary applicants (18 or over), needs overall IELTS score of 4.5 (Functional English) or must pay $4200 English charge. For secondary applicants, IELTS test must have been taken within 1 year. If a secondary applicant does not have IELTS overall of 4.5, alternatives are:

* an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation

* the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland

* a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English

* evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English

* evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Josh1 (Feb 14, 2013)

People who hold a 457 visa and want to apply for 186 Employer Nomination apply via the temporary residence transition stream and must have at least vocational English. Some of the methods of demonstrating vocational English language ability include:
evidence of an IELTS score of at least 5 for each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing). The IELTS test must have been undertaken within 12 months of the day of lodging an application
evidence of an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to IELTS 5 and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
the nominee’s first language was English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland.


Accompanying Family members who are 18 years of age or older must either have functional English or pay the second installment of the visa application charge.

Ways to demonstrate this level of English language proﬁciency include: 

• an average IELTS score of 4.5 for the 4 test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing). 

• an Occupational English Test (OET) score which is at least equivalent to IELTS 4.5

• evidence you have been assessed by an Adult Migrant English Program provider in Australia as having functional English

• completion of at least 5 consecutive years of full-time study in a secondary and/or higher education institution where all the tuition was delivered in English

• you hold a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, New Zealand, Canada or the Republic of Ireland.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Actually this information needs a bit of updating - IELTS test scores for primary applicants are now good for 3 years.

The IELTS test score for any accompanying family members 18+ yrs old must be no older than 12 months.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## js8_may2009 (Jan 3, 2013)

But will the IELTS score overall band score 7 taken last 2008 will still be a good attachment for any education field work in Au? My undergraduate was Bachelor of Arts and Letters Major in Literature and my post graduate was Bachelor of Arts Major in Special Education. Both degree were taken from an ivy league university in Manila. I just wanted to know if it will be sufficient enough as an evidence of (better than functional) English competency?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Js8 -

I can't comment on how any educational institutions will consider that, but for migration purposes, unfortunately the test date is too old to be valid either for a primary applicant or secondary applicant.

Sorry I don't have better news!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Panjanathan (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi Mark,

I am planning to apply PR in Australia. But i am currently in India and working as a software test engineer. 
Query:
1) Is IELTS Mandatory?
2) I have 8+ yrs of MNC experience and i do hold a proof that my degree was taught in "English" medium 
3) Is this suficient enough to skip IELTS exam

Awaiting for your reply


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Panjanathan -

There are many PR visas for Australia, all with different requirements for English, and some with no requirements for English.

If you're referring to skilled visas such as the subclass 189 and 190 skilled visas (independent and state/terr sponsored), these require Competent English. Competent English is defined as a score of at least 6 on all 4 bands of the IELTS test taken within 3 years, or a score of at least B on all four parts of the OET test. You also are recognised as having Competent English if you have a passport from the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand or Republic of Ireland. 

Employer sponsored PR through the 186 (ENS) and 187 (RSMS) visas also have English requirements - for the Direct Entry pathways for those visas, its Competent English. For the Transitional Pathways for those visas (2 years on a 457 visa for the nominating employer, etc etc) it's Vocational English (minimum 5 on all 4 bands of the IELTS test, or B in all parts of the OET.

For some of the skilled visas a secondary applicant can prove Functional English (and avoid an English Language charge) either with an overall IELTS score of 4.5 or evidence of English lagnuage instruction if the applicant meets any of the following:

(a) the applicant provides evidence of having completed all years of primary education and at least 3 years of secondary education at educational institutions in which all instruction was conducted in English; or

(b) the applicant provides evidence of having completed at least 5 years of secondary education at institutions in which all instruction was conducted in English; or

(c) the applicant provides evidence of having achieved an IELTS average band score of at least 4.5 based on the 4 test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening in a test conducted:
· not more than 12 months before lodging the relevant application to migrate; or
· at the time of the processing of the relevant application to migrate; or

(d) the applicant provides evidence that he or she has successfully completed, in Australia, at least 1 year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma at an institution or institutions where all the instruction was conducted in English.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## js8_may2009 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you for the response, Mark.


----------



## khan_06 (May 29, 2013)

Hi Mark,

I am planing to apply for the Australian PR under visa class 189.

I have total experience of 9 years in the IT industry.
I have got a bachelors degree.
I had given IELTS few weeks back and got score of 6 in one of the section with overall 7.

Kindly confirm do I need to get 7 score mandatory in all sections.

Regards,
Rohit


----------



## freerunner1987 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi Mark!

I have a BA in English language and literature and I would be a secondary applicant for 498 visa. My boyfriend would be the main applicant and he has IELTS test. Will my college degree be enough as the proof of language skills or should I get some special document - how many years did the education last, where, that all courses were held in English etc. Or my BA title would be enough? 
Thanks a lot


----------



## gosia (Jun 8, 2013)

*Nursing*

Hi there

Just want to inquire about the process of applying for nursing in Australia? I'm just about to submit online application, do i need to have a job offer first?

Thanks



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Js8 -
> 
> I can't comment on how any educational institutions will consider that, but for migration purposes, unfortunately the test date is too old to be valid either for a primary applicant or secondary applicant.
> 
> ...


----------



## freerunner1987 (Jun 8, 2013)

I forgot to mention that a have Cambridge FCE also, that is equivalent to 5.5 IELTS. Could that be the proof of my knowledge of language or I could try to prove it with my BA, with some kind of assessment or by sending my college curriculum which was held in English for 4 years?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Freerunner -

The FCE is not on the list of acceptable evidence for functional English, however it appears you meet the option for a diploma or higher qual from an institution comprising at least 2 years of study where the study was delivered completely in English. I don't know the details of your case so I cannot advise you specifically, but generally submission of evidence of completion of such a degree along with curriculum, etc evidencing that all instruction is provided in English at the institution would be excellent evidence that you meet this option.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## freerunner1987 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you Mark. I don't see a point in sitting IELTS since I have a BA in that language. I'll most certainly get some kind of document where it says that my lectures were held in English. Thanks once again!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Glad I could help - that's why I'm here!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## danferns (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Mark,
I have already been invited to apply for my 190 visa for WA. My question is does my spouse require to do and IELTS test? She has a Secondary High School certificate(college 10+2) and the subjects studied were in English language. Would a letter from her college stating that the subjects studied 'were in English' suffice? Thank you.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Danferns -

Here's a link that may be helpful:

Functional English

Note that high school alone generally is not accepted, however a "trade, diploma or higher qualification" involving 2 years of full time study taught in English would get the job done.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## danferns (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Mark,
Question about uploading scanned documents. Can I scan my original documents and attach them as proof of evidence(passports, qualifications etc) or is it necessary to have all scanned documenst attested first and then sent as evidence. 

Thank you.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Danferns -

Depends on the DIAC office - often colour scans of original documents are OK, however some offices require notarised/certified copies of everything except for documents you generate yourself (ie, CV/resume) and certain docs such as IELTS and Police Certificates where a colour scan of the original is required. Safest way is to get everything certified except for IELTS/police then scan the certified copy and upload if you're applying for a visa where online lodgement is necessary or required.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## danferns (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you Mark, as always you clear whatever doubt I have in mind


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Glad I can help! I wish DIAC had more exact requirements for certified vs. colour scans, but generally safer is better even if it is a bit more hassle.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## danferns (Jun 15, 2013)

*Applying for the visa*

Hi Mark, Another question I had was do I need to scan and send all the documents required at one time/go, since I have now given all my documents to be attested, OR can I upload my IELTS and my Evidence of Skill Assessment documents only(I guess these documenst dont need attestation?) for now and do the uploading of my other documents once I get them back after they have been attested?

Thanks and best regards,Daniel.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Daniel -

Generally either is fine (all at once or in batches) however you'll want to get this done in fairly short order after you lodge & pay.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## danferns (Jun 15, 2013)

*Thank you..*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Daniel -
> 
> Generally either is fine (all at once or in batches) however you'll want to get this done in fairly short order after you lodge & pay.
> 
> ...


Thanks once again Mark


----------



## danferns (Jun 15, 2013)

*Visa Officer*

Hi Mark,

Its been 5 weeks from the date I have submitted (12th June,2013) and paid for my visa application. I have hopefully attached all relevant documents for my family and myself. Should I have already had contact from the Visa Officer and how long should I wait? Do I need to write to anybody from DIAC about my application?

Thank you, Daniel.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Daniel -

Hard to say - processing these days on 189 and 190 visas can take from a few months to many months, and with all the new "crackdown" programs aimed at workers on 457 visas and their employers, that only introduces more uncertainty into the process. Onshore partner visas are now quoted at 13 months to process, with one applicant on this forum having waited 15 months and still waiting.

Short answer: don't hold your breath, and be prepared for at least several months of waiting. You might get lucky and have a shorter processing period, and I hope you do, but at this point it's more and more difficult to predict processing times.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## danferns (Jun 15, 2013)

*Thank you*

Also Mark, with regards to the E Medicals, we have already completed our medicals and the authorized clinic has already sent the EMedical case to the DIAC. My question is do I still need to attach the 'Information Sheet' which mentions that the EMedical has been sent to DIAC, since on my Visa Application page under *'Evidence of Health'* it still states *'Recommended' *.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Dan -

I don't believe it would hurt to include the info sheet, might help confirm the current status of your health exams.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## danferns (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you Mark, much appreciated


----------



## munavar.khan (Aug 15, 2013)

*IELTS required?*

Hi Mark,

Thanks for providing the information on Skill Indepedent visa subclass 189. I am planning to apply this visa. I have 9+yrs of Business Consulting and analyst exprience and I have B.Tech and MBA qualifications.

I have a query around IELTS requirement for Subclass 189. I have done my MBA from one of the best universities (University of Bradford) in UK and been living in UK from past 4yrs.

Am i still required to provide IELTS? Look forward to your responses.

Regards,
Munavar



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Panjanathan -
> 
> There are many PR visas for Australia, all with different requirements for English, and some with no requirements for English.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Munavar -

Great question. For the subclass 189 visa, the applicant must provide evidence of Competent English at the time of application. There are only 2 types of evidence that are allowable for this:

1. A qualifying IELTS (or alternative) test score of 6 or higher on all bands (average score is not relevant) where the test was taken no more than 3 years prior to application.

2. The applicant holds a passport from USA, Canada, UK, Ireland or NZ.

While evidence of studies in English is acceptable for some English requirements (such as functional English), it is not accepted to meet the requirements for Competent English.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## munavar.khan (Aug 15, 2013)

*Munavar*

Hi Mark,
Thanks for the clarification. I did have my 2009 IELTS score of 6.5 on all bands just before doing my MBA in UK in 2009 however as you pointed it would valid for only 3yrs.

It seems like I am expected to provide IELTS score again.

Regards,
Munavar



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Munavar -
> 
> Great question. For the subclass 189 visa, the applicant must provide evidence of Competent English at the time of application. There are only 2 types of evidence that are allowable for this:
> 
> ...


----------



## munavar.khan (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Mark,
I was trying to calculate the required 60 points and realised that I am getting 60 points through my age, experience and education qualification (30+15+15=60) without IELTS points. Now still do i need to fulfil IELTS score?

Regards,
Munavar



munavar.khan said:


> Hi Mark,
> Thanks for the clarification. I did have my 2009 IELTS score of 6.5 on all bands just before doing my MBA in UK in 2009 however as you pointed it would valid for only 3yrs.
> 
> It seems like I am expected to provide IELTS score again.
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, IELTS 6 or higher on EACH band of the IELTS is required for the 189. You get no extra IELTS points for that, but it's a minimum requirement for the application.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## munavar.khan (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for your prompt response.



MarkNortham said:


> Yes, IELTS 6 or higher on EACH band of the IELTS is required for the 189. You get no extra IELTS points for that, but it's a minimum requirement for the application.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## Amandeep (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Currently, I am working as a Network Engineer in India and had completed my B.tech and MBA. I have four years of experience in total and applying for the Australian PR. My query is to whether i have to achieve a score of 7 in all the four tests.

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Amandeep -

Thanks for the note. There is no simple answer because the subject matter is complex - for instance, if you are going for a state sponsored skilled visas, some states require IELTS 7 on all bands for certain occupations. It also depends on whether you need the points that all 7's provides (10 points) for your points test score. It can also depend on how your skills assessment is done, especially if it's an ACS occupation, and if they remove years of work experience that negatively impact your points score thus requiring replacement points, such as from IELTS. Given the substantial amount of money and time you would be spending on a skilled visa application, strongly suggest you get a complete assessment by a qualified Registered Migration Agent where you and the agent take the time to go over all of the requirements, see if/how you meet them, and put together a good plan for migration.

Best,

Mark Northam



Amandeep said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Currently, I am working as a Network Engineer in India and had completed my B.tech and MBA. I have four years of experience in total and applying for the Australian PR. My query is to whether i have to achieve a score of 7 in all the four tests.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Amandeep (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Mark for your suggestion. I will surely work upon it.


----------



## Minnie235 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello Mark 

Really sorry if this topic had already been discussed over threads . But I need a confirmation from you Mark,hence again asking similar question.

My spouse would be applying for Australian PR under visa 189. I would be his dependent(i.e. secondary applicant).
1. Please let me know what is the overall score band he need to get in the IELTS? Also what is the individual score band he should get in each 4 sections of IELTS ?
2. The same qs goes for me as well. Being a dependent i.e. secondary applicant , what is the overall score band I need to get in the IELTS? Also what is the individual score band I should get in each 4 sections of IELTS ?

Hoping to get a quick response. 

Thanks & Regards
Minnie235


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Minnie -

Thanks for the note. For 189 visa, primary applicant must score MINIMUM of 6 in each of the 4 bands (overall score not considered), unless the skills assessor or licensing/registration authority (if applicable) for that occupation requires a higher score. For secondary applicant to avoid English charge, must have overall IELTS score of 4.5 or higher unless exempt.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## verma4luv (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello Mark, I have read all the previous thread regarding the functional english.Well,I just want to make sure about the current updation of functional english requirement...Is it still the overall 4.5 or should be each 4.5 as per new updates in june 2014 if any..Moreover I am unable to see the functional english link on the Immi website.Pls let me know...will appreciate ur help mark..


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Verma4luv -

4.5 overall score still OK, and must be achieved no more than 1 year prior to application date - here's the law: Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification of Evidence of Functional English Language Proficiency - IMMI 12/073

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## verma4luv (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot Mark...I do appreciate ur help which clear the concept of spouse functional english...so many of us were confused abt it...One more thing I would like to ask if you dont mind me asking is ...If I do apply subclass 190...then after skill assessment...while submitting the EOI which is free online..do I have to pay any fees for the state sponsership like for NSW...thanx


----------



## Ali.javdani (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi ,
IELTS 6 for each band , ok for 186 or 5 is enough?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you're applying for the 186 through the Temporary Residence Transition stream, then 5 in each band is required (Vocational English), but if you're applying through the Direct Entry Stream then you need 6 in each band (Competent English).


----------



## itszainkhan (Dec 17, 2014)

*IELTS Band 8*

Hi Mark and everyone else

I need to score a band 8 in each of the four components of the IELTS exam in order to fulfil the minimum points requirement for the 189 skilled migrant visa I am planning to apply for.

My spoken and written english is quite alright. I scored an overall 7.5 six years ago when I appeared in the exam, and since then I have lived and studied in the UK.

I was hoping to get some advice, ANY advice for me to be able to measure where I stand at present, and how I can improve.

My main concerns are the Writing and the Speaking module, because for Reading and Listening, I have been doing practice exams and I can just mark myself using the answer key.

Any advice/guidance will be duly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Zain


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Zain -

Check out http://scottsenglish.com - excellent online test prep for IELTS, it has helped several of our clients who have needed to get a bit higher scores. They won't teach you English, but they will teach test strategy.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## thomasvo (Apr 20, 2014)

itszainkhan said:


> Hi Mark and everyone else
> 
> I need to score a band 8 in each of the four components of the IELTS exam in order to fulfil the minimum points requirement for the 189 skilled migrant visa I am planning to apply for.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem as you. I always scored 8 or higher except for writing a 7.5. DIBP accepts new english tests since late november. One of them is PTE Academic. Its a test entirely on the computer. The marking is done by a computersystem so it doesn't depend on a subjective person. My written english is fine, I just suck at writing essays (even in my native language) so I never managed to get higher than a 7.5.
Anyway, I did the PTE test and I scored the maximum score on all 4 subjects(=band 9 in IELTS) Consequently, I updated my EOI and got an invitation in the next invitation round.
Another advantage of PTE is that you dont have to wait 2 days on your results. For PTE its a maximum of 5 working days but I actually had my results a little over 12 hours (!!) after doing the test.


----------



## Ali.javdani (Dec 16, 2014)

*Thanks for your help*



Maggie-May24 said:


> If you're applying for the 186 through the Temporary Residence Transition stream, then 5 in each band is required (Vocational English), but if you're applying through the Direct Entry Stream then you need 6 in each band (Competent English).


Thank you Maggie-May24 
My visa subclass is 457 and already have it .
I'm going to start 186 . 
What about now ? In this case I need 5 or 6 ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ali.javdani said:


> Thank you Maggie-May24
> My visa subclass is 457 and already have it .
> I'm going to start 186 .
> What about now ? In this case I need 5 or 6 ?


The answer is the same.... If you're applying for the 186 through the Temporary Residence Transition stream, then 5 in each band is required (Vocational English), but if you're applying through the Direct Entry Stream then you need 6 in each band (Competent English).


----------



## itszainkhan (Dec 17, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> I had the same problem as you. I always scored 8 or higher except for writing a 7.5. DIBP accepts new english tests since late november. One of them is PTE Academic. Its a test entirely on the computer. The marking is done by a computersystem so it doesn't depend on a subjective person. My written english is fine, I just suck at writing essays (even in my native language) so I never managed to get higher than a 7.5.
> Anyway, I did the PTE test and I scored the maximum score on all 4 subjects(=band 9 in IELTS) Consequently, I updated my EOI and got an invitation in the next invitation round.
> Another advantage of PTE is that you dont have to wait 2 days on your results. For PTE its a maximum of 5 working days but I actually had my results a little over 12 hours (!!) after doing the test.


Hi mate!

The information you provided proved to be incredibly helpful. I read about the advice of doing the PTE test instead a while ago, but when I checked with CPA Australia office here in London, they told me that they only accepted IELTS. Now after reading your response, I contacted CPA Australia in Sydney, and they confirmed that I could do PTE. Thank you very much for your help.

Could you in-debt me a bit more by giving me advice on the preparation material you used? I would like to get it done soon and hopefully get it right the first time round.

Cheers mate!


----------



## thomasvo (Apr 20, 2014)

itszainkhan said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> The information you provided proved to be incredibly helpful. I read about the advice of doing the PTE test instead a while ago, but when I checked with CPA Australia office here in London, they told me that they only accepted IELTS. Now after reading your response, I contacted CPA Australia in Sydney, and they confirmed that I could do PTE. Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> ...


You can "purchase" a mock test on the official PTE website. With this mock test come a set of test boosters. These are pretty handy to get used to how questions are asked and what to expect.


----------



## itszainkhan (Dec 17, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> You can "purchase" a mock test on the official PTE website. With this mock test come a set of test boosters. These are pretty handy to get used to how questions are asked and what to expect.


Cheers mate! Very handy indeed!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

leonburger said:


> Its very common to fail the IELTS English test however if you do fail the IELTS English test in Australia you can goto [ spam company edited out - mod] to complain and they can help you get your money back or get the overall test score changed.


You seem be be advertising this service on old posts, are you being paid


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

Where's CollegeGirl and the SpamHammer!??? I saw this guys posts earlier and that was my thought.


----------

